# Website Design



## noisy-bamboo (29. August 2005)

Hallo

Ich möcht euch um eine eine Bewertung meiner Website http://bamboo.ba.ohost.de/ bitten,

aber vor allem um Vorschläge.

Ich habe Probleme den Newsbereich einzubinden, irgendwie sieht es nicht gut aus .. als wäre der Newsbereich kein Teil der Site :/

Hat jemand eine Idee?

mfg bamboo


----------



## misswebmistress (29. August 2005)

Hallo!

Deine Seite ist schon sehr gut. Folgendes stört mich noch ein bisschen:

- Der braun/beige Hintergrund passt nicht so gut dazu, versuch mal eine Farbe aus dem Foto rauszuholen
- Die Menüs sind zu klobig, versuche sie halbtransparent zu machen, und gänzlich auf Rahmen zu verzichten 
- Die Schrift beim Menü ist für meinen Geschmack etwas zu gross


----------



## noisy-bamboo (29. August 2005)

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort,

das mit den Transparenten Buttons werd ich nacher versuchen, befürchte aber, dass ich dafür nicht genug Gras  habe .. aufn Bild 

Schriftgröße sieht kleiner tatsächlich besser aus.

Fällt dir auch eine Idee ein um das Newsystem einzubinden?

lg


----------



## rundes kipfal (29. August 2005)

Ich schließe mich meinem Vorredner voll und ganz an.

 Sehr gute Arbeit, nur die Menupunkte halbtransparent und kleiner.


----------



## noisy-bamboo (29. August 2005)

Welche Schriftart hast du bei deiner Version verwendet?

Danke und lg


----------



## misswebmistress (30. August 2005)

Könntest du mir mal dein Hintergrundbild schicken, möchte was probieren.   

Die halbtransparenten Buttons könnte man auch anders lösen, ohne sie fix mit dem Hintergrund zu verbinden. Mir ist da mal ein Tutorial diesbezüglich untergekommen, poste es wenn ichs wiederfinde.

Die Schrift heisst Quixlex LET, aber vielleicht findest du auf http://www.dafont.com/en/ unter "foreign look" / "asian" eine passendere.


----------



## noisy-bamboo (30. August 2005)

Danke für die Schriftart und den Link zu dafont, genau sowas hab ich noch gesucht 

bzg. des Fotos, hab dir nen Link dazu per PM geschickt.

Freue mich über dein Experiment 

lg bamboo


----------



## Mamphil (30. August 2005)

Hallo,

die Schrift im Content-Bereich lässt sich IMHO überhaupt nicht lesen, sie wird viel zu unscharf gerendert. Außerdem ist die Linkfarbe auf dem Beigebraun kein toller Kontrast.

Mamphil


----------



## noisy-bamboo (30. August 2005)

Mit der Linkfarbe geb ich dir absolut recht, bin da am rumprobieren, denn ich komme mit der farblichen Einbindung des Newsystems überhaupt nicht  zurecht :/ , neuling auf dem Gebiet 

Bzg. der Schrift, welche Auflösung verwendest du? Bei mir ist sie leicht lesbar, allerdings werde ich mal vorgeschlagene Schriftart probieren,

lg bamboo


----------



## misswebmistress (30. August 2005)

Hab ein bisschen rumprobiert   

http://www.webmistress.at/trash/bamboo.gif


----------



## noisy-bamboo (30. August 2005)

Meine...

Das is ungelogen so genial, ich glaub ich spinn

Darf ich mit dem Arbeiten? Bzg. wenn ja, darf ich deine photoshop datein dazu haben? Wär sehr nett

Wahnsinn was du da rausgekriegt hast,

lg und danke bamboo


----------



## noisy-bamboo (30. August 2005)

Nachtrag:

Wie du den Fluss unten wieder angebracht hast ist einmalig, sieht aus wie ein Bild :O

lg bamboo


----------



## misswebmistress (30. August 2005)

Danke, jahrelange Übung  ;-) 




			
				noisy-bamboo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nachtrag:
> 
> Wie du den Fluss unten wieder angebracht hast ist einmalig, sieht aus wie ein Bild :O
> 
> lg bamboo



Trick 17 mit Maske ;-)


----------



## Mamphil (30. August 2005)

noisy-bamboo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit der Linkfarbe geb ich dir absolut recht, bin da am rumprobieren, denn ich komme mit der farblichen Einbindung des Newsystems überhaupt nicht  zurecht :/ , neuling auf dem Gebiet
> 
> Bzg. der Schrift, welche Auflösung verwendest du? Bei mir ist sie leicht lesbar, allerdings werde ich mal vorgeschlagene Schriftart probieren,
> 
> lg bamboo


1280x1024 / Windows XP / Firefox 1.0.6


----------



## Vale-Feil (30. August 2005)

mal ne frage nebenbei wie wurde eigentlich die GRafik ganz am Anfang gemacht?


----------



## noisy-bamboo (30. August 2005)

Grafik am Anfang? Ist ne Fotografie 

lg bamboo


----------



## Vale-Feil (30. August 2005)

wat? Sieht echt aus wie von Computer gemacht. Echt geil.


----------



## noisy-bamboo (30. August 2005)

Thailändische Reisfelder 

lg bamboo


----------



## chrisbergr (3. September 2005)

Irgendwie habe ich da auch an ein 3D Programm gedacht.
Was mich jetzt interessieren würde ist eigentlich das Ausgangsdesign, was daraus geworden ist kenn ich ja jetzt und muss sagen, nicht schlecht.


----------



## Vale-Feil (3. September 2005)

au ja würde mich auch mal interessieren, wie das Bild am Anfang aussah


----------

